# Lost Clubs



## BigWayne82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi All,
My Name is Wayne and i'm from the U.K. I've been playing golf for around 12 months now and i'm playing off 18. Probably about a month ago i played a common shot by missing the green with my approach. therfore i had to take a wedge and my putter to the green, being the doofus i am i forgot my awedge after bring o the green for a few mins and waiting for my playing partners to putt out. It took 4-5 holes before i found myself needing the wedge again and then i realised what i had done. I tried the pro-shop the next day to see if it had been handed in but no joy. Does anybody know of any gadgets on the market to prevent me from loosing my club?

Cheers


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ginko Bilova should help you..:laugh: Available at a Pharmacy near you..

Seriously, I did that once, just once, but I found my club..ALWAYS make sure to lay your clubs somewhere between the hole, and your cart, that away you can't lose them, but DON'T put them on a slope, otherwise you could walk right by them.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Always lay it down on the green between the hole and your bag. That way you can't help but trip over it as you leave the green. If you don't notice it, one of the others you are playing with will. :thumbsup:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think there is too much that could be done. Possibly pick a very bright color for your grips? Like Pink or Orange... 

I like the suggestions that 300 and 4-putt make too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Ginko Bilova should help you..:laugh: Available at a Pharmacy near you..
> 
> QUOTE]
> ROFL - That made my morning!!!
> ...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's funny, Dennis,:laugh: You shoudl give your playing partners hell whenever you make a better shot than them..

I've been wanting to use the Ginko Bilova joke for about a week now..I am happy I finally got to use it!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I'll look through a herbology book and find some plant you can eat that should give you strength. Then I'll ask Callaway to make me a driver with the head shaped like the plant!

I can see it now - The Callaway GinkoPalmnut Tour 9.5 driver with a Fujikura Flower Power Shaft... If you hit a Noodle ball with it, you could be arrested in 17 states...


----------



## BigWayne82 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Found something!*

Cheers for the replies fellas, i've been relentless in my quest to find something though and i have, i've found a small gadget that holds your club in a vertical position, it claims to keep the club highly visible and the grip dry! its called the K-Peg, got its own website (www.k-peg.com), i've purchased one, gonna see what its like . . .


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Once you lose one or two clubs, you wont ever do it again.

I dont really see how the k peg will make your club any more visible?

Ok its waving up in the air, but if you miss a great big metal thing with a thick black rubber handle laying on the shortest cut grass on the course, then I dont think a peg will make much difference.

Alternatively, when you are putting, lay the extra club across the flag stick.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I always leave my wedge lying on the top of the pin when it's layed down. How can you forget it their?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Ok its waving up in the air, but if you miss a great big metal thing with a thick black rubber handle laying on the shortest cut grass on the course, then I dont think a peg will make much difference.


:laugh:

Seriously

Just leave your wedge on the fringe between the hole and your bag.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Never seen that peg thing before...kinda neat. I usually plug a tee into the fringe and lie my putter or wedge grip onto the tee...


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Stick it in your pocket. The beverage cart girls will be impressed.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

BrianMcG said:


> Stick it in your pocket. The beverage cart girls will be impressed.


ROFLMAO...

Thank you! I have a terrible cold, but that comment made my morning!


----------

